# Zeldas kidding



## Mason&lily (May 6, 2016)

I decided now is the perfect time for Zeldas kidding thread to start!! Zelda is a registered Nigerian dwarf who is a first freshener. She was breed to a registered Nigerian buck. The buck is a red with blue eyes and who's moms has a super nice udder! Zelda was put in the pen with the buck on 12-25. So I counted if she was bred the day she was put in with the buck her 145 day would be May 18. So from May 18 till the 25 will be the most likely time for her to kid! I took these pictures April 29


----------



## Mason&lily (May 6, 2016)

I took these pictures today.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 6, 2016)

I voted doe, but I guess that she'll have a doe and a buck.


----------



## Latestarter (May 8, 2016)

Hmmm posted a response and clicked away and the post never posted  I didn't vote as I believe there are at least 2 buns in that oven. I'm guessing a 50:50 split   waiting for a hopefully non-eventful delivery and pictures to follow!


----------



## Mason&lily (May 9, 2016)

Really two !?? I was just assuming one since she is a first freshener. But she is pretty big and growing.


----------



## Bernard (May 9, 2016)

2 and I think both will be does.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 9, 2016)

I'm thinking single buck.


----------



## Mason&lily (May 10, 2016)

I'm hoping for atleast one doe so I can keep her


----------



## Mason&lily (May 18, 2016)

Today is May 18!!!! That means kidding watch! I took some pictures of her today.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 19, 2016)

Her udder has filled some....


----------



## samssimonsays (May 19, 2016)




----------



## OneFineAcre (May 19, 2016)

FYI
If you clip their backside and udder you get less of a mess back there.


----------



## Mason&lily (May 19, 2016)

I'm been thinking about doing that, for some reason her winter coat stayed around. I've been brushing her constantly and it's a lot better. I checked her ligs when I went to feed there ether all the way gone or really really squishy. I'm thinking she may kid tomorrow or Saturday!!!her belly has dropped.


----------



## Latestarter (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 19, 2016)

Yay! Babies soon.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 20, 2016)

Any news??


----------



## Mason&lily (May 20, 2016)

I couldn't check on her before I left, I saw her in her house that's it. My mom will be checking on her throughout the day. I'm hoping she will wait till I'm home this afternoon or tomorrow


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 20, 2016)

i'm voting single doe..cause FF and does mean you can keep them lol.


----------



## Mason&lily (May 20, 2016)

Yes I'm guessing one too, but I had a friend who FF had twin does, which was shocking. I thought my other first freshener was gonna have a single big buckling, but she had a tiny little doe.


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 20, 2016)

We have had a few FFs have twins but so far we had to bottle one of each set cause they couldnt make enough milk but those does were all related and dont have a large udder capacity in the first place even as 2nd and 3rd year moms.


----------



## Mason&lily (May 20, 2016)

Just went to feed Zelda and this is what I found ...,,her udder is massive


----------



## Mason&lily (May 20, 2016)

The baby is coming !!'n


----------



## Latestarter (May 20, 2016)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 20, 2016)

Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## Mason&lily (May 20, 2016)

Head is coming first a little worried


----------



## Mason&lily (May 20, 2016)

First baby out second may be coming


----------



## Mason&lily (May 20, 2016)

Second baby out blue eyes


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 20, 2016)

Ahhhhh, congrats!


----------



## Mason&lily (May 20, 2016)

Ok I think we're donethe first one that is brown and blue eyed is a DOE , the second one is black and blue eyed and is a Doe !!!!!!!!


----------



## norseofcourse (May 20, 2016)

Wow, congrats - and so great you could be there for them!


----------



## Mason&lily (May 20, 2016)

Today has been very exciting we had just got home from picking up a new doe and my new breeding sire four new additions in one day


----------



## Latestarter (May 20, 2016)

Congrats! 2 does, from a FF, and one with blue eyes, and while you were there to see it all. Maybe you should go buy a lottery ticket as well?


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 21, 2016)

Awesome congrats!!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 21, 2016)

That's great! Congratulations on the blue eyed beauties!  All four of my FF does this year had twins too.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 21, 2016)

So, so nice!!    Congrats on easy birth, being there AND TWIN DOES!!   Both blue eyed, wow!   BUY a lottery ticket!

The brown doe looks to be a duplicate image of mom, except blue eyed.   They are just so huggable!


----------



## Mason&lily (May 21, 2016)

Thanks so much !! Yes the brown doe looks just like her mom except now that she is fluffed out her tail has a white tip. And the weird thing is there dad is a red so when the little black doe came out it was a shock but then I thought about it Zeldas sister is black and white.So far all my does have had girls, one more will kid this fall hoping for all girls again


----------



## Bernard (May 22, 2016)

congrats, glad I was able to guess correctly.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 23, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------

